# Wallsend Slipway



## Jim F (Dec 10, 2008)

How many out there served there Apprenticeship here,just wondering who was still around(Pint)


----------



## baileysan (Jul 5, 2005)

Jim
!953-1957 fresh out of school. Managed to serve my last year at sea. Those were the days people do not believe the conditions.
When were you there.
Read your profile see you were around about the same time. Lot of guys went to Stanvac, me I went to local Tramp outfit Moor Line


----------



## Brian Brown (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi Jim
Nice idea re apprentices 1953 - 1958 not too far upriver Parsons Marine Steam Turbine Co.Ltd. MN with Brocklebanks then SS and A 1958 - 1975
Regards
Brian


----------



## John King (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Jim worked there quite a few times,was an appy with Campbell & Isherwoods Elect Engineers worked most yards on the Tyne regards John king


----------



## Terry W (Nov 8, 2007)

Not the Slipway, but next door at NEM 1951 to 1956. Then onward to Shell, Canadian Pacific and Nigerian National.


----------



## roseby (Nov 18, 2008)

*wallsend slipway*



Jim F said:


> How many out there served there Apprenticeship here,just wondering who was still around(Pint)


joe Matthews served app as fitter 1952 to1957


----------

